# 2010 Navigation HArd drive structure



## buerckster (Jun 2, 2017)

Have my 2010 OEM NAv system not starting up for like 5-10 min. Anyone know what the OS is and partician type is for the hard drive on the head unit stereo? it doesnt come on for about 5-10 min after starting the car. figure its a bad hard drive going out since its now 6 yrs old. I found a head unit on ebay and replaced the whole thing (perfect matched all my codes) :O) and is now working again so just looking to see if bad drive or other part on my original unit . The HArd drive is so deep in the middle of the unit it was a chore to remove. After 50 screws and metal shields removed. I find out that its a OLD 2.5 IDE laptop 40gb drive. Used my USB adapter and plugged into my pc to see what i could see and windows doesn't see the partician or anything on it So i know its not FAT , Fat32 or NTFS so suspect its linux or something else. 

Any one know if this would auto format a new drive ?
or if i would load the NAV DVD to the setup for me?

guess im on a venture. anyone know details on hard drive replacement feel free to respond.


----------

